# SE-R Interior parts collector?



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Is anybody collecting all the gutted interiors? Ten years from now there will probably be a market for nice, used interior pieces. I look at Rally Roadster Service and see a similar market for the SE-R. If someone *is* doing this, give me a shout as I'm fixin' to start gutting my SE-R. Except for the headliner and one visor, it's in rather good shape.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

My wife thinks I'm the collector of interior parts. All of mine have come from dead SE-Rs. I really need to get rid of most of it. I'm running out of room.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Interior?*

Bruce,
I would like to have your carpet if your getting rid of it. Let me know if you do and give me a price.

Jon


----------

